# Sleep with one eye open



## Paco Dennis (Aug 24, 2021)

Posted by
u/CharlieJ821







Cat...right?


----------



## Judycat (Aug 24, 2021)

Oh dear.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 180228
> Posted by
> u/CharlieJ821
> 
> ...


Well, me-OW!
What a beauty.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 24, 2021)

Congrats on your new cat!


----------



## timoc (Aug 24, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 180228
> Posted by
> u/CharlieJ821
> 
> ...


*"Well you have to draw the lion somewhere." *


----------



## fatboy (Aug 24, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 180228
> Posted by
> u/CharlieJ821
> 
> ...


not sure thats a house cat!! like a mountain lion??


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

The OP does not say how large, the dear creature is.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2021)

Sylvester on steroids


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2021)

Gee, he really looks like he's enjoying his bath.


----------



## jujube (Aug 24, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 180228
> Posted by
> u/CharlieJ821
> 
> ...


Get soap in that cat's eyes and someone might be missing a hand....


----------

